# Seagate External HDD's



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

That's 2 secondary backups to fail in <2 years.

Seagate External HDD's are utter s***. Absolute *&£%"&. Do not buy this tosh. That is all.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Their crisps are pretty tasty though.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ TRTT - You might try one of these. I've had two of the 1-TB drives for a couple of years and I travel with them quite frequently. They seem pretty solid and I've never had any problems with them.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Transcend-Mili ... B005MNGQ6C


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Have always used Seagate but had many recent failures with Seagate internal HDDs.
At least Seagate are an easy Co. to deal with to get replacements without any hassle.
Hoggy.


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ TRTT - You might try one of these. I've had two of the 1-TB drives for a couple of years and I travel with them quite frequently. They seem pretty solid and I've never had any problems with them.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Transcend-Mili ... B005MNGQ6C


Will always welcome a recommendation. Cheers SwissJetPilot.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TRTT said:


> That's 2 secondary backups to fail in <2 years.
> 
> Seagate External HDD's are utter shit. Absolute *&£%"&. *Do not buy this tosh*. That is all.


I don't intend on, i always use WD


----------

